# Pics / Vids of a couple of reefs I deployed a year ago



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out today and checked on a couple of reefs that I had deployed last year. I had posted pics and videos of these reefs a while back but I just cheked and the links are broke. I guess they go lost in the forum switchover. Oh well.

The first two pics are of a set of five steel tables with chain link fencing that has been down 12 months. The other picture is a rebar reef that has been down 14 months. Both are in 85-90ft of water. Since fishing is still closed where they sit, we just bounced them to see if anything was there yet. There is definately some life on them. No sign of oil either.

The bonus is I also figured out the white balance on my camera so the pics look way better than last time I was there. The down side is I only got a few pics and two videos, still I thought I would share. Oh and I still need to work on holding the camera steady.

























Below are videos of the same reefs.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you hold the camera a little more steady?...

Kidding... COOL video.

Seems the chain link attracts more bait and/or juvies.

Maybe only one or two keepers on each though.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

You can't get much better vis. Beautiful. Your rebar looks like a nice frame. You may want to try bulking it up with more fence material, stuff inside it,etc. Density,density,density. 
Chris


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool videos! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## ROBERTSMOSSYOAK (May 25, 2010)

Steve thanks for the Great trip.
jim-t #2 vid=2bigass endangered ARS like40lbs+each I was 8 feet above them wile they got their picture taken, with a spear gun I could not shoot ?
On our next drop our bubble watcher broke a big rod on something that I am glad we did not see. 
Thanks also to this forum .
We would not have connected without it.
Scott Roberts


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Maybe you can take those bad boys home soon!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Way cool! I wish I had learned to dive when I was younger.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you swim down there with my bait for me? I am sick of the little ones getting it.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

ROBERTSMOSSYOAK said:


> Steve thanks for the Great trip.
> jim-t #2 vid=2bigass endangered ARS like40lbs+each I was 8 feet above them wile they got their picture taken, with a spear gun I could not shoot ?
> On our next drop our bubble watcher broke a big rod on something that I am glad we did not see.
> Thanks also to this forum .
> ...


Scott. I trust you got you shaft from MBT. I enjoyed having you out. Message me next time you are in town.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw some NICE ruby redlips on that 1st reef. I love my ruby redlips, if you give me #'s I will throw the ARS away and just take the rubys. :thumbsup:

Thanks for posting and that 2nd spot looks like it is gonna be hotbed for some ARS in about 2 years. :thumbup:


----------



## ARDVARK (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the post


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

very very cool


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

Cool vids, grate viz. That was a HOG on the rebar. 


Thanks


----------

